# помогите оценить HOHNER!!!



## Иван иваныч (25 Фев 2011)

Подскажите стоимость аккордеона HOHNER Golina2 помогите оценить,состояние хорошее 5-ти голосный, выборный,голоса вроде бы итальянские,очень похож на HOHNER Gola!В инете ничего не нашел.Заранее СПАСИБО!!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (25 Фев 2011)

http://www.accordionrepair.net/discussion-forums/the-social-hall-a-newsroom/2098

-hohner-goletta-v?limit=8&start=8 
Тут надо знание английского языка. Эта ссылка утверждает, что Гонер Голина и Голетта - это результат неудачной попытки компании Гонер производить аккордеоны через другую фирму в Италии; иными словами - это обычный аккордеон, лишь внешне напоминающий Гонер Голу. Есть ссылки, где мы видим четырёхголосную кнопочную Голину, продающуюся в Дании за 28000 крон, и пятиголосную клавишную Голину, продающуюся в Германии за 4900 евро.
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/344-Hohner-Gola-Golina-IV-M-Cassotto-120-Bass-1970-Top-/3
70472004499?pt=Tasteninstrumente&hash=item5641da2b93#ht_3457wt_1139


----------

